# Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos



## platfisch7000 (19. Oktober 2005)

Moin Boardies!

Wie ich bemerkt habe haben hier viele von Euch das Lowrance x-125!

Nun habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit auch dieses Gerät gekauft und bin erst jetzt,beim durchstöber der Bedienungsanleitung auf Etwas gestoßen,was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet!
Es geht darum wie schwache und starke Echos angezeigt werden!
Meiner Meinung nach wiedersprechen sich die Aussagen der Anleitung!

Also da steht auf Seite 37 :
"In der normalen Einstellung (Fish Reveal aus) werden die schwächsten Echos
schwarz,und die stärksten Echos hellgrau gezeigt!"

Und auf Seite 39 (Grayline) steht :
"Die Grayline "schreibt" grau in Objekten,die stärker als die vorgegebene Stufe ist. >>(was auch immer dieser Satz heißen soll?)
Sie zeigt den Unterschied zwischen hartem und weichem Boden,großem Fisch zwischen kleinem,und Felsen zwischen Bewuchs am Boden z.B. Ein weicher,schlammiger Boden reflektiert ein schwaches Echo!Dadurch wird nur eine schmale ,zeitweise gar keine Grayline erzeugt.Ein harter Boden reflektiert ein starkes Signal und ruft eine breitere Grayline hervor."

JA,ALSO WAT DENN NUN?????????????????????????????????????????
Schwache Echos nun dick,schwarz oder anders herum???

Wie sind da so Eure Erfahrungen??????

Danke,schon mal 
MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

Müsste mir mal meine Bedienungsanleitung durchlesen. Aber eigentlich ist es so, dass starke Echos (Steine, grosse Fische, Holz) dunkler dargestellt werden, und schwache Echos (Schlamm, Sand, Wasserpflanzen) heller. 
Gruß
FH


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

moin plattfisch #h

grayline und fishreveal sind unabhängig voneinander arbeitende modi! die grayline erzeugt bei harten echos ein sattes grau... je schwächer das echo wird, desto mehr wandert die darstellung in´s schwarze (harter boden = dicke graulinie... weicher boden = schmale, schwarze graulinie)... die fishrevealfunktion stellt schwache echos garnicht oder nur in einem hellen ton dar... je härter das echo, desto mehr gewinnt das dargestellte objekt an „farbe“: sprich über grau bis hin zu schwarz bei einem harten echo... klingt verwirrend... ist es glaub ich aber auch ...

praxis: wie schon erwähnt, stellt die graylinefunktion schwache echos in schwarz dar. nun wird ab einer gewissen tiefe und sendeleistung ne sprungschicht oder etwaige unterströmungen als schwaches echo vom geber empfangen. konsequenz ist nen dunkler, dicker, zerstreuter balken oder wolke auf´m display... fische in diesen sprungschichten, unterströmungen oder wasserverwirbelungen werden aber ab einer bestimmten tiefe auch nur (in abhängigkeit von der sendeleistung des lotes) als schwaches objekt „gewertet“... bei deaktivierter fishrevealfunktion ergo auch als schwarz (da schwach) dargestellt... schwarz auf schwarz iss käse ... und genau hier greift die (aktivierte) fishrevealfunktion... diese filtert nämlich die etwas stärkeren echos der fische in diesen sprungschichten, wasserverwirbelungen, unterströmungen (oder was auch immer die ultraschallwellen reflektieren mag) und stellt die sprungschicht garnicht erst dar, erzeugt aber die fischechos in diesen bereiches als schwaches grau, was die graylinefunktion nicht kann (gilt im übrigen auch für fische, welche an der oberfläche stehen und durch die wasserverwirbelungen mit den echos von diesen vermischt werden... bei deaktivierter fishrevealfunktion werden auch diese echos nicht zu sehen sein... bei aktivierter unter umständen schon!)...

...du hast aber auch die möglichkeit, die empfindlichkeit bei deaktivierter fishrevealfunktion soweit herunterzuschrauben, daß schwache echos garnicht mehr produziert werden.

kurz & knaggig: du musst testen, was das zeug hält! bei starken strömungen und heftiger puste und dem fischen an untiefen würd ich dir empfehlen, einfach mal die fishrevealfunktion zu aktivieren... um sie dann wieder zu deaktivieren um im normalen graylinemodus zu fahren... spätestens dann wirst du den unterschied beider modi sehen und zu schätzen wissen!

hoffe, daß war´n büschen verständlich plattfisch... wenn nicht, frag ruhig #h


----------



## platfisch7000 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

Moin,
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Jirko>>>Also ich muß zugeben ich mußte mir das schon 3mal durchlesen,um da was zuverstehen!
Denke aber nun etwas mehr Aufschluß über die Funktionen (und Grautöne)
bekommen zu haben!
Nochmals Danke!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

@Jirko
Jetzt bin ich aber total durcheinander. ;+ 

Also werden schwache Echos (z.B. Pflanzen) dunkler dargestellt als starke Echos (z.B. Steine) ?#c 
Und wo kann man diese fishrevealfunktion einstellen?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

@plattfisch - kann ich verstehen ...

@forellenhunter


> Also werden schwache Echos (z.B. Pflanzen) dunkler dargestellt als starke Echos (z.B. Steine)?


=


> die grayline erzeugt bei harten echos ein sattes grau... je schwächer das echo wird, desto mehr wandert die darstellung in´s schwarze (harter boden = dicke graulinie... weicher boden = schmale, schwarze graulinie)


:m


> Und wo kann man diese fishrevealfunktion einstellen?


menü > sonarfunktionen > bildeinstellung: und dort fishreveal aktivieren (standard grayscale) #h


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

Ist aber nur interessant bei großen Tiefen???
Grüße
FH


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

hallo forellenhunter #h

warum? interessant wird´s dann, wenn viele trübstoffe, sprungschichten, heftigste puste an der oberfläche, unterströmungen & co. die ultraschallsignale streuen... theoretisch auch bei knietiefem wasser  #h


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

Das muss ich beim nächsten mal probieren. Man lernt halt nie aus. Danke Jirko|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

...lad dir mal via lowrance.com den emulator vom x-125er runter und teste dat mal am bildschirm. bei diesem trockenkurs wirst du schon den einen oder anderen unterschied, wie er sich auch in der praxis darstellt, erkennen #h


----------



## the doctor (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 schwache und starke Echos*

Also, das habe ich jetzt auch mit Mühe verstanden:m 
Danke Jirko!

Ne andere Frage:

Warum wird die Grayline ab grösseren Tiefen(30m) manchmal garnicht so deutlich dargestellt, oder eher nur dünn und schwarz gepunktet?
Ist mir diese Woche mal so aufgefallen


----------

